# Philippe Duplessis-Mornay



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 2, 2005)

Philippe Duplessis-Mornay, born November 5, 1549 and died November 11, 1623, was a French Huguenot apologist and diplomat. He is widely believed to be the author of A Defense of Liberty Against Tyrants among other notable works.


----------



## crhoades (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 10, 2006)

Huguenot Leader Appeals for Unified Christian Testimony


----------

